# Samsung TV Problems



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

My wife and I were watching tv and now the pictures all weird (we have a Samsung Rear Projection CRT, model PCL541R). It looks as if the red is "misfiring", I've attached a picture. I know it's the tv because my D* HD-DVR and DVD player are showing the same picture, yet their both on different inputs. If anyone has any ideas, we'd really appreciate it (we're hoping not to have to get a new tv). Lastly, the TV is 6 years old.

Thanks for any help,

Ryan


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep, something is definately wrong with the red "gun".

Probably won't work, but you could try the auto convergance (or whatever its called on that model).

99.9% sure you'll need to have someone come out and fix it up.


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Robert,

Thanks for the quick response. This model has an manual-convergence, though I can't get anything to line up. If I try to align a crosshair on the left, the ones on the right come out of alignment.

Any idea on approximately how much it'd be to fix the problem? We're thinking if it's a few $100's, we'd rather sink that money into a new tv.

Ryan

P.S. Sorry about the blurry picture, I wasn't holding steady enough in the low light.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Bummer, it was worth a shot.

Hard to say on the cost. At a minimum, it will cost you the going rate for a service call. Figure $50-100. You'll have to call a few shops to see what they say. Maybe even see if you can send them those pictures before sending someone out. I'm positive they have seen that issue before and will have a pretty good idea on the repair cost.

Like you said, if your going to dump a couple hundred into it (parts/labor), might as well go for a flat screen and regain all that floor space.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks like there was a magnet (speaker lost shielding?) near the red gun. Does the set have a degauss function?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I strongly recommend you NOT spend a cent on an old rear-projection TV. It it just isn't worth it...


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses, we decided rather than putting any money into the tv, we'd get a new one. We're going with the Panasonic TC-P50S1 (Plasma) and Samsung BD-P1600 (Blue Ray). Can't wait to hook them up!

Ryan


----------

